
Interactive map shows history of San Francisco place names - shawndumas
http://sfstreets.noahveltman.com/
======
DrScump
This would be even more useful if it labeled the neighborhood nicknames
(Dogpatch, Cow Hollow, etc) and gave some history of where the names came
from.

